# Newbie here :) some pencil drawings



## Elijah (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm 17 and I've been drawing by pencil ever since I was very little and it's my hobby, I would have outlined it with a pen but I believe that the texture is much more appreciated by pencil, anyway criticism is very welcome  cheers


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Very nice job! What kind of pencils are you using? Some softer leads could bring out the darks even more, but overall I think you've got some amazing talent. Keep it up!


----------



## Elijah (Feb 6, 2011)

yay thanks , I use the B and 2B pencils, but I do have some of the 6B and such...I should put more use to them, thanks alot for the hint


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Elijah said:


> I would have outlined it with a pen but I believe that the texture is much more appreciated by pencil, anyway criticism is very welcome  cheers


 
Why outline it?


----------



## Elijah (Feb 6, 2011)

yeah I think you're right, I just thought it would probably stand out more, but then again it might have made it more childish.


----------



## Wingedrat (Nov 3, 2010)

I like them. Great work!

Personally, I used to always draw with 2b pencils, but then I got a taste for the softer side of life... really soft dark pencils rock my world.


----------



## Buck (Dec 26, 2010)

Elijah said:


> I'm 17 and I've been drawing by pencil ever since I was very little and it's my hobby, I would have outlined it with a pen but I believe that the texture is much more appreciated by pencil, anyway criticism is very welcome  cheers


 
Cool drawings. Keep them coming.


----------



## Elijah (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks guys, I'll keep them coming


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice!!!!


----------

